# New study group advice



## David43515 (Sep 20, 2010)

Recently began talking with some friends here in Sapporo Japan about forming a small group for practicing kali. I used to practice a bit in the States and would really be introducing everyone else to it. I`m not an expert and don`t claim to be. And Since I don`t claim any rank, we certainly wouldn`t be able to legitimately offer any ranks to others. It`s just an informal group of guys getting together to learn the basics, practice, and enjoy themselves. However, if the group gets large enough, say above 20-25 people, I`d kind of like to be able to host some good instructors for seminars sometime.

Most of the guys who are interested so far have backgrounds in Judo and Aikido. So they`re no complete beginners, but have no weapons experiance. Any advice? 

Also, does anyone know any MA supply sources in Australia or the Filipines where we could order sticks etc without having to import them from the US? A closer source just seems like it`d be less expensive in the long run.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 20, 2010)

Supply Source, great products.
http://www.eskrimakaliarnis.com/

Have you considered affiliating with anyone?  I guess I would find it odd to just get a group of guys together without any real goal of where your practice is taking you.  Basics of one FMA system aren't the basics of another, and the differences are greater than just whatever numbering system you are using.

As a complete aside, I understand that GT Gaje and a group of his senior instructors will be demonstrating Pekiti at the Budokan in March.  I am not clear on what that particular demonstration will be associated with but if there is any coverage of that, perhaps that might be a bump for your group.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2010)

I second the above supplier!  Simon the owner is a first rate guy!

As mentioned above it would be good for you to affiliate with someone for direction, guidance and help!


----------



## fangjian (Sep 20, 2010)

I have had good experiences with Eskrimakaliarnis.com and
 eskrima-trading.com.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the contacts. I`ll look into them right away.

Affiliating with a group is something I`d like to look into, but this is really just begining. So far it`s just three guys who chatted over dinner this weekend. Both of the others said they knew others whom they thought would be interested. But so far we don`t even know for sure where we`ll be meeting or how often.

But I think you may be right. Without some direction early on this thing can`t have too much of a future. I thionk I`ll see about contacting some organizations for info.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 21, 2010)

@Blindside:

Do you know if there`s anyone teaching Pekiti in Japan regularly?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 22, 2010)

David43515 said:


> @Blindside:
> 
> Do you know if there`s anyone teaching Pekiti in Japan regularly?


 
I don't have a clue, I did however find this:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=131031896929065#!/event.php?eid=131031896929065&ref=mf

And this:
http://www.shinkali.com/

And since I don't read Japanese, I'll have to leave it at that.


----------

